# Photo Tourney - Orange



## Fatback (Apr 16, 2012)

Any photo where a fair portion of it contains the color orange 


Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Mine:


----------



## vroom_skies (Apr 16, 2012)

I got this covered:


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I got nothing for this one. Good luck guys :good:


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Apr 16, 2012)

http://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh534/A-10WH/Maxx7.jpg


----------



## speedyink (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2012)

http://500px.com/photo/3135448


----------



## spirit (Apr 17, 2012)

http://i730.photobucket.com/albums/ww304/robtheplod/DSCF2668.jpg

Do those leaves look orange enough?


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Apr 17, 2012)

Will this work?


----------



## TFT (Apr 17, 2012)

http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq139/shebosc/Humber5.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 17, 2012)

slipx44 said:


> Will this work?



Kinda small....


----------



## spirit (Apr 17, 2012)

TFT, is that photo taken off the coast of the Isle of Wight by any chance? Ventnor way?


----------



## TFT (Apr 17, 2012)

No, just up the coast from you, The Humber estuary.


----------



## claptonman (Apr 17, 2012)

Click link for full-size.

http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9890/dscn0655v.jpg


----------



## spirit (Apr 17, 2012)

2 more places left!


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Apr 17, 2012)

Neat looking old house, claptonman.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmm...I found something.


----------



## spirit (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice one voyager  I think we have one space left.


----------



## mx344 (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's mine 



orange http://www.flickr.com/people/65424037@N04/,


----------



## Geoff (Apr 18, 2012)

I hope you can save a spot for me


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 18, 2012)

That's 11....if Slipx actually wants to submit his picture....


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Apr 18, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Kinda small....



ya well it is not my fault, because the damn thing said it had to be like with in 19 kb. Originally It is the size of all the others, but it won't let me. IF you can tell me how, i will make it bigger. But if you can't I would still like to enter it.


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 18, 2012)

upload it to a hosting site. Like Photobucket (its free). Using that click the img code and copy it. Then come back here and paste the code. That will give you the full size image.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh ya, or tinypic.com right?


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 18, 2012)

i am not sure. I have never used that before. It might work.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes just use Tinypic. Never "attach" a picture.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have to post a new one, because I can't get the pic back to normal size, so here you go.       Hope you like it.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Apr 18, 2012)

I did what I was told.... And it failed....


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 18, 2012)

slipx44 said:


> I have to post a new one, because I can't get the pic back to normal size, so here you go.       Hope you like it.



you messed up the tags again.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Apr 18, 2012)

Omg........ Lets just leave it at that. I want that pic. But so everyone can see it. And how did I mess up the tags?


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 18, 2012)

every tag has a lead and an end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for example. You left off the end.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Apr 18, 2012)

There take that one for my entry, and thank you wolfe.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 18, 2012)

Come on! Don't have it resize so small! Re-upload it!


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Apr 18, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Come on! Don't have it resize so small! Re-upload it!



What is wrong with small? That is the original size for that one.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 18, 2012)

It's all up to Fatback.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ah, well I like it the way it is, so let it begin!


----------



## Fatback (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't have a problem with it let it be. I will post the poll later. I don't have time right now. If somebody feels like posting it just to get it up you are welcome to.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Apr 18, 2012)

Voyagerfan, your good at polls, so why don't you put it up?


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Apr 18, 2012)

slipx44, what did you take those pics with.
Those seem awful small for most cameras.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Apr 18, 2012)

MyCattMaxx said:


> slipx44, what did you take those pics with.
> Those seem awful small for most cameras.



Ya, my camera takes small pics. I can get more if you like to prove it. I got a whole album, all the same size. I dunno what I got... I all so resize them, so it takes less bandwidth off of the internet.


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Apr 18, 2012)

I was just curious if you used a web cam or similar.
I can't recall anything that takes that small of a pic.


----------



## tremmor (Apr 18, 2012)

slipx44 said:


> Ya, my camera takes small pics. I can get more if you like to prove it. I got a whole album, all the same size. I dunno what I got... I all so resize them, so it takes less bandwidth off of the internet.



One thought slipx. Easy resizer is powertoys from Microsoft. For your windows like xp what ever look for image re sizer. Large works well for here. You can tag each or all and all at the same time. Original's will not change. its perfect for here.

Its image resizer ya want.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Apr 18, 2012)

tremmor said:


> One thought slipx. Easy resizer is powertoys from Microsoft. For your windows like xp what ever look for image re sizer. Large works well for here. You can tag each or all and all at the same time. Original's will not change. its perfect for here.



Cool, thanks!


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Apr 18, 2012)

MyCattMaxx said:


> I was just curious if you used a web cam or similar.
> I can't recall anything that takes that small of a pic.



Lol, no I don't have a webcam..... Anymore..


----------

